# Fibre and Roughage



## Vince_UK (Oct 20, 2017)

Seeking advice here folks.
Since my diagnosis on Sept 28th, I put myself on a high protein, high fat, low carb diet.
It seems to be working.
Weight down from 97.9 to 91kgs today.
My Target is to  get it down to around 80kgs quickly then moderate my diet down to say 75 over time.
Problem is, it has given me a slight problem in another "department".
I used to consume an awful lot of Bran flakes, fruit and fruit juice etc.plus baked beans and never ever had any issues.
Was looking at either changing my normal oatmeal breakfast to perhaps ALL-Bran on alternative days.
Getting it here will prove expensive imported somewhere in the region of the equivalent to £6 per box.
Checked the low carbs website and a 30 gr serving with semi skimmed is cited as 25g and oatmeal is cited as 38G per  zero sugar for  both. Carbwise should be fine.
I cannot eat and do the 2 hour test in the mornings simply because I have breakfast around 5.45 - 6, leave at 7 and don't get into the office in Kunshan sometimes after 9.
Therefore I am travelling at the 2 hour marker.
Perhap I could take it up to my usual 38gm level with some fruit, not sure which one.
Problem is I detest ALL-Bran, like eating compacted sawdust unless you combine it with a lot of fruit which I don't want to do currently.
I would greatly appreciate any suggestions to alternatives that would not interefere with my current low carbs quest.
I am drinking approx 2 litres of water per day.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Oct 20, 2017)

I know some people on low carb who directly add fibre (psyllium husk?) to dishes by sprinkling it in during the cooking. 

Leafy veg (cabbage/lettuce) are high in dietary fibre too, I think.


----------



## Vince_UK (Oct 20, 2017)

everydayupsanddowns said:


> I know some people on low carb who directly add fibre (psyllium husk?) to dishes by sprinkling it in during the cooking.
> 
> Leafy veg (cabbage/lettuce) are high in dietary fibre too, I think.


Thanks Mike


----------



## Radders (Oct 20, 2017)

Ground flaxseed is also low carb and high fibre and can be used in a lot of recipes including porridge.

Nuts and other seeds too.


----------



## Vince_UK (Oct 20, 2017)

Radders said:


> Ground flaxseed is also low carb and high fibre and can be used in a lot of recipes including porridge.
> 
> Nuts and other seeds too.


Thanks Radders


----------



## Mark Parrott (Oct 20, 2017)

I use ground flaxseed/linseed in a lot of recipes.  Keeps me regular.  I used to like All Bran, but haven't tried it since diagnosis.  Thing is I would want more than a 30g serving.  When it comes to cereals, I like a bowl full.


----------



## Vince_UK (Oct 20, 2017)

Mark Parrott said:


> I use ground flaxseed/linseed in a lot of recipes.  Keeps me regular.  I used to like All Bran, but haven't tried it since diagnosis.  Thing is I would want more than a 30g serving.  When it comes to cereals, I like a bowl full.


Me too Mark. I used to go through a packet of Fruit and Fibre, large one, in 3 days. Use to have a bowl as a snack. Ice cold full fat milk straight out of the fridge. WONDERFUL..


----------



## Ditto (Oct 20, 2017)

I take Normacol because I have Diverticulitis. Dr Atkins suggests Psyllium Husks. My Mum swears by Senna tablets but also has five prunes in juice every day. The most effective thing we ever tried was fig biscuits. Had half a packet each in bingo and ended up running to the Ladies, clutching our books and still trying to play.  Not recommended and no idea what it did to our bg.


----------



## Vince_UK (Oct 20, 2017)

Question Mark if I my.  I am sure I can get it Flaxseed here but as I don't cook here other than grill a steak, it is possible just to sprinkle a little ground flaxseed dorectly over a meal?


----------



## Radders (Oct 20, 2017)

Vince_UK said:


> Question Mark if I my.  I am sure I can get it Flaxseed here but as I don't cook here other than grill a steak, it is possible just to sprinkle a little ground flaxseed dorectly over a meal?


You might want to soak it in something, it's a bit gritty.


----------



## Vince_UK (Oct 20, 2017)

Radders said:


> You might want to soak it in something, it's a bit gritty.


Thanks Radders.


----------



## Greymouser (Oct 20, 2017)

I agree about the Flaxseed/linseed, good stuff. ( I have no idea why, even though they are the same thing, Linseed is cheaper over here in the UK. Senna can also be good, when badly blocked, though too much use lessens its effectiveness imo. Soaking the linseed is also a good idea, though not sure in what, if you are not cooking. Cabbage and similar also works well I have found.


----------



## Vince_UK (Oct 20, 2017)

Just found this. It is Flax seed powder from Inner Mongolia. Powder should be ok to sprinkle on my breakfast do you think?


----------



## Vince_UK (Oct 20, 2017)

or this looks courser. These are the seeds.


----------



## Robin (Oct 20, 2017)

Vince_UK said:


> or this looks courser. These are the seeds.


I sprinkle mixed whole seeds ( which include linseed) onto porridge, or muesli and yogurt. I find the linseed perfectly palatable, only it does have a propensity to linger between the teeth, so check your smile in the mirror before going out!
( I buy mine as Omega Seed Mix from Grape tree, the dried fruit and nut chain, don't know if you've got one near you when you're in the UK)


----------



## Vince_UK (Oct 20, 2017)

Robin said:


> I sprinkle mixed whole seeds ( which include linseed) onto porridge, or muesli and yogurt. I find the linseed perfectly palatable, only it does have a propensity to linger between the teeth, so check your smile in the mirror before going out!
> ( I buy mine as Omega Seed Mix from Grape tree, the dried fruit and nut chain, don't know if you've got one near you when you're in the UK)


I will just take them out to check lol Robin.


----------



## Robin (Oct 20, 2017)

Vince_UK said:


> I will just take them out to check lol Robin.


----------



## Mark Parrott (Oct 20, 2017)

Vince_UK said:


> Question Mark if I my.  I am sure I can get it Flaxseed here but as I don't cook here other than grill a steak, it is possible just to sprinkle a little ground flaxseed dorectly over a meal?


Yes.  Does not require any cooking, just sprinkle.


----------



## Mark Parrott (Oct 20, 2017)

Ground Linseed/Flaxseed is good as a breading alternative too.  Put it on fish, chicken or anything else you like breaded & just fry or oven bake.  I make scotch eggs like this.


----------



## Greymouser (Oct 20, 2017)

I have just found a Goji Berries, Sunflower and Pumpkin Seed mix, on the Aldi website. Anyone know anything about it? Low carbs or what? I know Goji berries are supposed to be a super food, but cannot remember the reason why?


----------



## Vince_UK (Oct 21, 2017)

Mark Parrott said:


> Ground Linseed/Flaxseed is good as a breading alternative too.  Put it on fish, chicken or anything else you like breaded & just fry or oven bake.  I make scotch eggs like this.


Now scotch eggs is a brilliant idea. You are a man of many talents Mark. Ordered a pack  the seeds its on the way.


----------



## Vince_UK (Oct 21, 2017)

Found an import shop that sells GENUINE Kellogs All-Bran made in Thailand so should be the real McCoy and not some wood shavng off a factory floor. Had to take out a mortgage to buy a 315gn box.  36.6gm carbs 45g serving, that is half the daily allowance I have set myself but until the seeds arrive better than nothing I guess. Sitting staring at it trying to pick up the courage to eat some.


----------



## Amigo (Oct 21, 2017)

Vince_UK said:


> Now scotch eggs is a brilliant idea. You are a man of many talents Mark. Ordered a pack  the seeds its on the way.



Crushed pork crackling apparently makes a good low carb coating for Scotch eggs. Tasty too!


----------



## Amigo (Oct 21, 2017)

Here’s the recipe;

http://love2bbq.co.uk/recipe-items/smokey-scotch-egg-pork-scratching-crust/


----------



## Vince_UK (Oct 21, 2017)

Amigo said:


> Here’s the recipe;
> 
> http://love2bbq.co.uk/recipe-items/smokey-scotch-egg-pork-scratching-crust/


Bookmarked for when I get bac Amigo.


----------



## Radders (Oct 22, 2017)

I think I read that you don't get the benefit of linseed unless it's ground. They tend to pass straight through me, I know that. 
They are a good source of omega 3 (as well as fibre) but not if they don't get digested.


----------



## Mark Parrott (Oct 23, 2017)

Radders said:


> I think I read that you don't get the benefit of linseed unless it's ground. They tend to pass straight through me, I know that.
> They are a good source of omega 3 (as well as fibre) but not if they don't get digested.


Think you're right, Radders.  Grinding them releases the fibre.


----------



## Vince_UK (Nov 5, 2017)

I have been grinding flax seed and it is a nightmare. Is it ok to soak it over nigh whole in milk, for example, in the fridge then put it directly onto my oatmeal or all-bran?


----------



## Radders (Nov 5, 2017)

Soaking them overnight in water definitely helps, you will just have to try it I guess and see if you notice any benefit!


----------



## Sally W (Nov 17, 2017)

Mark Parrott said:


> Think you're right, Radders.  Grinding them releases the fibre.


Thanks for the tip about linseeds Mark. Made a baked ‘southern fried chicken’ last night and much nicer than coconut flour


----------

